# newbie loom questions



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought an old brand new in the box Erica 25" loom. (only $5.00!) It was made by the Northfield Loom Co & is, apparently a "rigid heddle frame loom." I haven't even assembled it yet. The manuals with it are dated 1975.

Anyway, I have NO experience or knowledge, other than remembering my grandfather making rag rugs when I was a youngster in the late 60's.

So, the manual calls for warp made of cotton carpet warp or crochet thread, and the weft 4 ply knotting worsted or rug yarn such as rya.

Where do I get something like carpet warp? By crochet thread, do they mean the stuff that people were all big about knitting their own dishrags with ? It's aLOT heavier than sewing thread, but not as big as yarn? Can't think of the brand, but this was probably 15 years ago, comes in spools about 4" across & 5" tall?

With the weft, should I be looking for cotton yarns, or could narrow cotton cloth strips work, and if so, anyone have a ballpark idea of how wide to cut...1/2"? 

If I am planning to make placemats/runners, are these materials still OK? 

Is this loom a good beginner piece? Any advice, books, resources to recommend that I might find helpful?

Sorry for the barage of questions. I need to figure out lots before I'm ready to jump in...a calculated guess kind of person.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

First I would suggest you join the Small Loom group on Yahoo. Then read everything you can. They have great files and links to go through. You can also Google Rigid Heddle Loom and/or Rigid Heddle weaving. I also think if you loom at the top of this forum at the stickies you will find links in one of those stickies that is just for weaving links.

Lately I have been buying warp on eBay but there are plenty of places that sell it too.

Good luck!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Yup, you need to get to the library and read over a couple of books on rigid heddle or lap looms and weaving in general-intralibrary loans are your friend . Then there's Yarn Barn in Kansas, they have weaving videos/DVD's too, The Mannings in PA, probably there's another co/store even closer to you.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you! I'll look into the stickies & start googling & yahooing!

I did get it assembled today...all the parts were there & it went together quickly. I have a feeling warping it will not be "quick", but quick compared to a full size floor model!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There is a method of warping that is wonderful for RH looms. It is called the direct warping or the Ashford method of warping. The Schacht wet site has some great info on this as well as RH looms and warping in general. I think the link is up in the stickies. I know we have talked about this before so you might also try search this forum for warping info.


----------



## cjarv (Aug 4, 2009)

I am really just seeking information. I purchased an Erica 25" at a garage sale and was thrilled (mine was for $15) but it did not come with a manual (it had a small booklet with different items that could be made on this loom). No assembly...my question is do you know where I could get the other information? Have you used your loom alot? Thanks for any information. I have never used a loom but am excited to try to use it.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

PM me your address & I will send them out!


----------

